# !!! ERROR    emerge aborting on /usr/portage/...

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Also ich hab bei ein paar paketen immer das problem, das emerge abkackt!!! z.b.  :

```
deever root # emerge kwintv

...

...

v4lxif.h:124: `V4L_DEVICE' was not declared in this scope

v4lxif.h:236: `V4L_DEVICE' was not declared in this scope

In file included from rcfile.cpp:29:

wintvscreen.h:60: `V4L_DEVICE' was not declared in this scope

rcfile.cpp: In constructor `rcfile::rcfile()':

rcfile.cpp:70: `V4L_DEVICE' undeclared (first use this function)

rcfile.cpp:70: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in.)

make[4]: *** [rcfile.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kwintv-0.8.11/work/kwintv-0.8.11/kwintv/kwintv'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kwintv-0.8.11/work/kwintv-0.8.11/kwintv/kwintv'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kwintv-0.8.11/work/kwintv-0.8.11/kwintv'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kwintv-0.8.11/work/kwintv-0.8.11'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -4754, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-video/kwintv/kwintv-0.8.11.ebuild .
```

OpenOffice hat auch net gefunzt, aber da hab ich net mehr die error meldung davon.

Also die fragen:

* Wie reagiert ihr bei solchen fehlern?

* Sind solche probleme im durchschnitt eher leicht oder schwer zu lösen?

Gruss

dev

----------

## kannX

hmm, das ist ein Compilerfehler. Da Gentoo die Dependencys fast immer mehr als erfüllt kann's daran schon mal nicht liegen. Das Firewallproblem liegt hier auch nicht vor.

Mach am besten mal ein "rsync" und schaue ob eine neue Scriptversion vorhanden ist und versuchs nochmal.

Hilft das nix solltest du dich mal in den Foren und Mailinglisten des Produzenten des Paketes umschauen.

----------

